# High pitched ringing noise



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

A Happy New Year to everyone. May 2011 be a great one for all of you.

I have a question for all of you. In my motorhome, just behind the passenger seat I have a very high pitched noise emanating from the side but can't pinpoint just where it is coming from. And no, I'm not suffering from tinitus. Although that is what it sounds like so I'm told.

I have isolated the power to the leisure battery; I have pulled the fuses one by one and still can't get it to stop. I have also checked the electrical equipment in that area, the only piece that was in that area is the shurflo but it is not coming from that although when I touch the some of the connections in that area the tone changes slightly. I cannot hear anything from outside, only inside.

Anything that could help me pinpoint this noise would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

You don't say if this is a continuous noise or not

when your driving or stationary

if your stationary then this has to be electrical

I had a intermitant beep once it turned out to be the smoke detector battery running low

is it connected to a mains hook up ?

did you disconnect the Shurflow pump wiring ?

what about disconnecting the negative lead on both batteries (engine & habitation) and unplugging mains hookup 


do you have a solar panel ?


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, the noise is continuous and it doesn't matter if the M/H is connected to mains or not, stationary or moving. And yes, I did disconnect the shurflo. The only thing I haven't done is disconnect either batteries. That is next in my plans.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Not sure if it's relevant but we had a similar problem when a strange tonal noise started coming from behind the dash near the passenger door. I tried looking and feeling around from under the passenger footwell, touching some of the wires meant the noise changed or disappeared for a while before coming back. Removing the dash panel completely revealed that the audible alarm buzzer for the rear door step was misbehaving due to a dodgy connection.


----------



## merit (Jun 5, 2009)

We get a high-pitched sound if any of the garage doors is open but this is only when the engine is running. It took me some time to figure that out as our previous motorhome did not have that. I still do not know where the sound specifically comes from though. Hope this helps.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You need the Zebedee Patent-Pending Motorhome Noise Detecting Device:

Employ a passenger for this. Take one long length of tubing ( cardboard inner from foil etc)

Wait until the offending noise begins

Apply one end of the cardboard roll to the ear ( passenger's not driver's ) and then move the free end of the roll round until you pin-point the exact spot from which the noise is coming.

It works a treat this and we've had reason to thank Zeb many times.

( You can use a length of narrow water pipe but run a greater risk of grazing your ear if on bumby ground)

G


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> You need the Zebedee Patent-Pending Motorhome Noise Detecting Device:


Thanks, I will give it a try but in my case I can do it myself as it is continuous and I don't need to be moving.


----------

